# Shark Shock



## cmd420 (May 3, 2012)

I'm having trouble finding a lot of info on this strain.. anybody grown it?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2012)

Where did you get the seeds....they should have info on it.  I have never heard of it, but there are getting to be so many, ummmmm, _"strains"_ that it is impossible to keep up.


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2012)

never heard of it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

mr nice seeds is the breeder of Shark Shock...it's Shanti's original Skunk x White Widow hybrid that he renamed after leaving Greenhouse Seeds....

from mr nice seeds website:

Heritage: Shark shock 

Category: The Naturals - Old school genetics 

Family of breed: Brazilian sativa / South India x Skunk # 1 

Breeder: Shantibaba's 

Preferred medium: Bio and Hydro, Indoors and outdoors/greenhouse 

Expected yield: indoor 500-600 g/m2 g/h & outdoor 450-500 g/plant 

Flowering period: Expected indoor flowering time is between 40-50 days. In the northern hemisphere it will be finished by Sep. to early Oct.and in the southern hemisphere it will be completed by March to early April. 

Recommendations: For the inexperienced growers to the most advanced. Extremely hardy plant and excellent in greenhouses. 

Special Notes: Winner of multiple HTCC since late 90's. Exceptional flowers with a wonderful aromas. The most successful breed of the late 90's.


----------

